# "Dicke" Buchstaben



## Arne Buchwald (4. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Schrift / oder einer Möglichkeit in PS 6, eine Schrift / Buchstaben möglichst dick / breit zu bekommen.

D.h. nicht so einen schmalen Buchstaben wie z.B. in Arial, sondern so, dass man die Schrift z.B. gut mit einer Farbe füllen kann und das nicht so spiddelig aussieht.

Die PS-Skalierungsmöglichkeiten bringen mich da nicht viel weiter ...

Vielen Dank,


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. September 2002)

Noch zu 


> spiddelig


oder würde das reichen?

Ansonsten Würde ich Vektoren empfehlen!!!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. September 2002)

Hi,

kannst du evtl. kurz schreiben, wie du das gemacht hast ??

Danke,


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. September 2002)

Also als Schriftart habe ich verwendet Trebuchet MS

Dann habe den Text 200% in die Horizontale und die vertikale gezoomt, außerdem eine Laufweite von 200 gewählt.

Faux Fett
Gebrochene Breiten 

(beides Textpalette beim seitlichen Dreieck)

Dann habe ich den Text auf einer neuen Ebene mit einer Kontur 
( bearbeiten - Kontur füllen ) versehen...
Dann das ganze auzf eine Ebene reduziert und noch etwas hochgezoomt

( STRG + T )

Dan noch den Hintergrund weiß angelegt!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. September 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Dann habe den Text 200% in die Horizontale und die vertikale gezoomt, außerdem eine Laufweite von 200 gewählt.
> *


Wo stellt man das denn ein?

Danke für die Hilfe ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. September 2002)

Werkzeugoptionsleiste Text (unter Dateimenü(leiste)), ganz rechts auf Button "Palette" klicken, dann kommt Dilogbox, s. Bildanhang....

(dort ist recht oben auch das seitlich gekippte Dreieck für die weiteren Einstellungen!)


----------

